# Looking for Maryland Knitters



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

I started knitting about this time last year and wonder if I would make more progress working with a group of more experienced ladies....like THIS group! Does anyone live near enough to Silver Spring Maryland who might want to form a group? 

Love and Happy Knitting, 

Lala


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I'm in Gaithersburg, There is a group that meets on the pike in Rockville but its at 7:00 during the week, not good for me. Check meetup or maybe we can start another group!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Lala. I am also in Silver Spring. Would love to get in contact. PM me!


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Maryland knitters,
I am in the Gaithersburg/Laytonsville area and would be interested in meeting as well. An evening would be good. What about Olney area?


----------



## hklontz (Sep 8, 2011)

I live in NW DC and would be interested in joining a group of experienced knitters in the DC/MD area. You can contact me at [email protected] if you want to discuss further.

Thanks


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

OOH!!! Include me!!

I'm in Rockville! Would LOVE to meet up with fellow KP'ers!!
[email protected]

Dani


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Cyn, Suo, Harriet, Sheila and Dani,

Might I suggest we give this through the weekend to see how many interested folks might be out there? Then we can query the group for suggested meeting places and set a date for a preliminary meet. Cyndi, what is 'meetup' ?

Love and Happy knitting to y'all, 

Lala


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Lala said:


> Hi Cyn, Suo, Harriet, Sheila and Dani,
> 
> Might I suggest we give this through the weekend to see how many interested folks might be out there? Then we can query the group for suggested meeting places and set a date for a preliminary meet. Cyndi, what is 'meetup' ?
> 
> ...


Meetup is a group that is very useful if you want to make new friends, looking for information, or start a new group like knitting. Say you wanted to start home schooling, look at www.meetup.com punch in your area information, how many miles you want to travel or invite folks to join and wait to see how many folks respond. I looked up knitting and found a couple of groups, but not at a time that I could participate. I figure my time will come. I still have school age children so I can't be running out on a school night to a meetup. Anyway take a look at meetup.com


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you Cyndi, I'll go look for it. BTW "Carlyta " has a knitting group meet at the National Gallery of Art on Saturday ams I just found by scrolling thru' all the rest of this sectionof 'Offline events...' Could be an interesting opportunity. I have never joined a knitting group so do not have any notions about it. Glad to speak with you; we'll see where this goes.

Love and Happy knitting, 

Lala


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am waiting to hear back from Sheila and Becky before I send out the spreadsheet. But it is looking like most are leaning toward Sunday afternoons.

I thought a meet and greet this Sunday about 2pm. I was going to suggest a restaurant on Frederick Road, Il Pizzico but found it is closed on Sunday. Any suggestions?? 

Love to all, 

Lala ( Susan Hoff


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Morning Susan! Such a beautiful day. Hope you are enjoying it. Do you have any idea where the other two women are located? That might help in finding a central location for all of us. I'm right of Ga. Ave inside the Beltway but any location is fine with me. What's up in Rockville that might be hospitable to a bunch of knitting gals?


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Suo, 

I just sent off an email to Harriet on the same topic. Perhaps one of the restaurants at White Flint might be easy for everyone?

Yes it is lovely outside. Been working in my cluttered garage and plan to 'stage ' cleaning out closets this afternoon. I thought about reaching out to "Sopranoknits&Crochets", another KP-er who I think teaches at U of Maryland and lives in Greenbelt. Do you think I should? Reading her posts I thought she would make be a nice addition to our mix! 

Let me know what you think. 

Warm regards, 

Susan ( Lala)


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Lala,
I thought I had responded to you, apologies if it did not make it.
I think Rockville would work for me, or Olney. Is this Sunday firm?
Thanks
Sheila


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

sheila burns said:


> Hi Lala,
> I thought I had responded to you, apologies if it did not make it.
> I think Rockville would work for me, or Olney. Is this Sunday firm?
> Thanks
> Sheila


Hi Sheila, yes, you did, but I am looking for contact info ( email and a reliable phone number so we can broadcast changes, etc....not that I know how to send a group email yet...duh)

No, nothing firm yet but looking for ideas for a first meet and greet so we can hash things out with some wine or chocolate nearby. Perhaps one of the restaurants in one of the big malls? Like White Flint or the other large mall out by Rockville Courthouse? I'm open and easy 

Love to hear more from you!

Warm regards,

Lala ( Susan)


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Suo said:


> Good Morning Susan! Such a beautiful day. Hope you are enjoying it. Do you have any idea where the other two women are located? That might help in finding a central location for all of us. I'm right of Ga. Ave inside the Beltway but any location is fine with me. What's up in Rockville that might be hospitable to a bunch of knitting gals?


Hi Ladies!!

There are LOTS of restaurants in Rockville that might suit our needs..

There is Friday's (American), Silver Diner (American), IHOP (American), La Madeleine (French), Seven Seas (Chinese), Fontina Grill (Italian), India Grill (Indian).

There is a VERY cute (and delicious) bakery/cafe in my shopping center called Shilla's.

Just a few suggestions,
Dani


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Of course! The more the merrier. White Flint is a good location for me. Also, most of us in the area are familiar with it and how to get there. Have fun in your garage. Maybe you'll find something wonderful that you completely forgot about. Wouldn't that be great! For me, back to work.


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Suo said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Susan! Such a beautiful day. Hope you are enjoying it. Do you have any idea where the other two women are located? That might help in finding a central location for all of us. I'm right of Ga. Ave inside the Beltway but any location is fine with me. What's up in Rockville that might be hospitable to a bunch of knitting gals?
> ...


Ooooooo I'm loving the bakery cafe. Are they open Sunday afternoons?

Warm regards,

Lala (Susan)


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lala said:


> Daniele1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Suo said:
> ...


I think so... I can check and get back to you in an hour?

Dani


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds Good!!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a little peek at the place!! ALL the desserts are amazing and plenty of room...

http://lunchinginthedmv.blogspot.com/2010/07/shilla-bakery-rockville-md.html

Walking out the door to go ask them about their hours. Found NOTHING online (go figure).

be back online in.... 30 mins, I guess?

Dani


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds good Dani. Thanks so much. Forward progress. I love it! 

Lala


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

okay,

Shilla's is open on Sundays 8a-10p!!

Did you take a look at the link? Not sure why the person didn't like it, I LOVE their desserts!! And they have a Coffee bar (think Starbucks).

If people do not want to go, that is perfectly fine. After reading my responses, it sounds like I'm pushing Shilla's.... Though I not trying to...

Anyway....
Dani


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
My email is [email protected]
White Flint is a bit far for me. I am almost to Damascus.
Thanks
Sheila


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> Just a little peek at the place!! ALL the desserts are amazing and plenty of room...
> 
> http://lunchinginthedmv.blogspot.com/2010/07/shilla-bakery-rockville-md.html
> 
> ...


Hi Sheila, Dani, Cyndi, Suo, Becky, Harriet and (?) Soprano;

Dani did us the favor and found that Shilla's Bakery&Cafe on Viers Mill Road is open 'til 10pm on Sunday so how about if we just meet there for our own "Kick-off" ! It looks like a place that has some daylight and tables we could bring together. BONUS: they appear to be deep into Valentine's Day baking....

I suggest 2:00pm which should get our business accomplished 
in time to get home and make dinner. All in favor say "Aye"!!

Aye from me!

Warm regards to all,

Lala

PS Suo we could share a ride if you want, we live so close together, I'd be happy to come get you ??


----------



## sheila burns (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
I think I can make that.
Sheila


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, if I just read all my emails at the same time, I'd be so much further ahead. Just looked over the link that Dani gave and it looks interesting. I did have to wipe off my keyboard after seeing all those tempting cakes, though. So it's set for 2 p.m. this coming Sunday. Lala, I will be coming from my Mom's so we'll have to discuss carpooling for our next get together. Looking forward to seeing all of you. I'll be wearing a multicolored frilly scarf in shades of purple, hot pink, lime green, etc.


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Susie you are so funny. It should be a hoot! I haven't made anything for myself yet but if it's cold I'll wear a beret! I just look like a big old Grandmother; you can't miss me!!

Hope everyone can come.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

La Madeline is fairly quiet and could be a nice spot in the back


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Wow I've been missing some posts here. This sounds like a great plan.


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll try, but I have a church gig that lasts until 1:00 in downtown Balto. Looks like the directions are easy and since it's not during the week your lovely DC traffic won't be a problem


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Cynditg said:


> La Madeline is fairly quiet and could be a nice spot in the back


Hi Cyndi,

I 'll bet we all want to go to la Madeline at some point...you mean the one on Rockville Pike...they are used to the other knitting group that goes there? My bet is that we'll probably vote to rotate meeting places.. I'm completely open. Hope you can meet us this Sunday??

Warm regards,

Susan ( Lala)


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

What a fun afternoon ladies! I'm really looking forward to next month!


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Cyn, BAck at you: feb 19 at 2pm Panera's Kentlands. Woohoo!! 

For Harriet, Deborah and Susie hope you can join in next time and find out about 'Cyn's "secret projects" '.

I'll be getting to you via email for the particulars Cyn.... gotta' go meet my brothers this evening. But this was a really good meet up thanks to Sheila, Dani, Cyndi and yours truly for a nice beginning. 

AWESOME cookies..you were right Dan!! 

Love and Happy knitting, 

Susan


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I had the best time, ladies!!!

Looking forward to the 19th!!

See you ALL (this time?) at 2pm at Panera's in the Kentlands.

Sue, you thought the cookies were awesome?! Should've tried one of Cyndi's and my peanut butter choco balls!!! 

Later friends!!
Dani


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Dani my family loved them. Too much sugar for me.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cynditg said:


> Dani my family loved them. Too much sugar for me.


I could only eat 2 of them... but they were GOOD!!! I imagine mine will sit there in the fridge for the month till they're gone... you know.. one here, one there... one with coffee...

LOL!!

Dani


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Yummm coffee no matter how hard I try I can't give it up.


----------

